# residental card



## Maureen Herbert (Oct 5, 2009)

Does anyone know how I can get my card that goes with my residencia green form?


----------



## JaneyO (Sep 24, 2012)

Maureen Herbert said:


> Does anyone know how I can get my card that goes with my residencia green form?


I don't think you get one. As I understand it some areas issue green forms others isue them in the form of cards. If you have a form that's probably all you'll get! You're not supposed to fold it or laminate it. We made a colour photocopy which is pretty much indistinguishable from the original and carry that. They don't issue cards here any more- Balearics- but people around Barcelona seem to get them.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Maureen Herbert said:


> Does anyone know how I can get my card that goes with my residencia green form?


In general there is no Residents' card except that in some areas, they have been issued recently in lieu of the green form UNLESS you are a non-EU citizen, in which case, if you are granted residencia you get a card not the form.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

We got issued a green form, but there was a perforated card size bit in the middle which they detached and gave us. They (the police) kept the remainder of the form. There is little detail on it. It is not a residents card, just a certificate that you've registered with the police.


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

That perforated green card is a residencia card, you also need to register Padron in your local town hall


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

agua642 said:


> That perforated green card is a residencia card, you also need to register Padron in your local town hall



Actually, and to be pedantic, Aron is correct - it is NOT a residencia card. 

It is exactly as he stated - proof that you are signed on the list of foreigners. Nothing more and nothing less.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Actually, and to be pedantic, Aron is correct - it is NOT a residencia card.
> 
> It is exactly as he stated - proof that you are signed on the list of foreigners. Nothing more and nothing less.


And you can't/ won't be issued with a card in all areas.
You have to ask in the place where it was issued.


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Certificate of residencia ( Green sheet is RESIDANCE certificate ) the green card in the middle of a green certificate is the new residencia certificate, you don't need any thing else, the number on it is your tax number and you then need S.S NUMBER .


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Also this card allows you the right of residence in Spain,


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

agua642 said:


> Also this card allows you the right of residence in Spain,


no it doesn't

an EU citizen has the right of residence anyway

the card just means that they are registered


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

agua642 said:


> Also this card allows you the right of residence in Spain,


... no it doesn't.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

agua642 said:


> Certificate of residencia ( Green sheet is RESIDANCE certificate ) the green card in the middle of a green certificate is the new residencia certificate, you don't need any thing else, the number on it is your tax number and you then need S.S NUMBER .


Actually, although many people still refer to it as a residencia, it isn't !  It's not a certificate of residencia as that is not needed by a EU citizen. The title of the certificate is 
*Certificado de Registro de Ciudadano de la U.E*

Certificate of *Registration*


And this is what it is (from the ministerio del interior page)


¿Qué es?
Es el documento que acredita la inscripción en el Registro Central de Extranjeros de los ciudadanos de un Estado miembro de la Unión Europea o de otro Estado parte en el Acuerdo sobre el Espacio Económico Europeo que van a residir en España por un periodo superior a tres meses

http://servicioselectronicos.policia.es:38092/portalCiudadano/extranjeria/pr_cer_reg_ue.html


----------

